# Suche Destiny Beta Key



## Jamal90901 (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche einen key für die Destiny Beta die am 17. Juli startet.

Wäre echt top, wenn einer noch einen übrig hätte 

EDIT: PS4

Mfg


----------



## drstoecker (13. Juli 2014)

Bestellt dir doch das Spiel bei Amazon vor und nach der beta wieder ab.


----------

